# Green Terror pair guarding eggs :)



## paradise (Jan 9, 2004)

These guys were purchased as a breeding pair, they just laid eggs when I bought them, took them 6 weeks to do it again. The male is about 4" TL and the female is about 3" TL. The first pic was taken w/flash, the rest w/out it.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

very slick pics, man, they show off the real colors of the fish very nicely


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

nice pics


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i wanna take pics like that


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

sweet pics


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

awsome pics, I love that male gt


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

put some goldfish int he tank so they stop waisting there time guarding agaisnt nothing..........


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

awesome pics!!

what do u plan on doing with the fry?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

oh yea...u arent *new*, but its only your second post so...

:welcome:


----------

